# LR Baggs M1 and possible alternatives



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

So I bought a new acoustic a few weeks ago and I'd like to find a pickup that works for me. Something that is simple, drop in, plug in and play, with decent sound quality. I'd like to be able to say to the sound guy, wherever I am, to just give me a flat EQ and expect the pickup to do the rest. 

Just last night I popped in an active LR Baggs M1 and plugged it into a large PA in a big space. I was expecting magic right away just because of the price and popularity of the system but it took a little adjustment of the pole pieces to get it sounding nice, way bright without any bottom end or body at first. Now, those around me gave me the "it sounds good nod" after half hour of tinkering and wanking on chords but of course I'm left wondering how much better can be had? 

My experience with acoustic pickups is limited, the Seymour Duncan Woody and a under the saddle strip, I can't remember if it was a Fishman or Baggs but I know I did not get good response on the B and high E strings.

Anyone care to suggest something else to try? The guitar does not have any on board electronics and besides the 1/2" hole for the jack I don't want to mod it in anyway. 

Thanks.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I loved the M1, but there were areas that it lacked in for sure. The only other two pickups I can recommend is the K&K Pure Mini and the L.R. Baggs Anthem system. The Anthem is quite a bit more money, but in my opinion it's worth it - especially if you're more of a percussive player.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have no experience with acoustic pickups but from what I have heard from others, I would agree with TWRC. The Anthem system appears to be the "cat's meow".


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The M1 really benefits from an external preamp, any cable run over 10 feet and the impedance kills the high end and volume.


----------

